# St Pete/Tampa, FL trainer



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello, we'll be relocating soon and I'm looking for a trainer for my 9 month old GSD. We are currently working with a trainer on basic obedience and doing well. I'd like to eventually progress to a more advanced level, just not exactly sure what level that will be. I'm brand new to training (he being my first dog) but the more I learn the more eager I become to learn more! 

Any suggestions?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mannyg20 (Nov 26, 2017)

hello im in the same area. did you ever find a trainer? looking for recommendations


----------

